# Another one



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So browsing Craigslist today (it's 1am so yesterday) I came across the tank I've always wanted to buy so I went and picked it up

Fluval Vicenza 350 corner tank

Tank, stand, digital heater, circulation pumps, fluval 405, live sand and liverock. It came with 3 damsels but they didn't make it.

I plan to do a zoanthoid, mushroom and hammer dominated tank with maybe 6 or 7 smaller fish

Thinking flasher wrasses, pair of clowns, a few gobies and maybe a couple others

Finished filling it with water just now and waiting for it to clear up


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I like corner tanks too but in our small place, all the corners are already occupied.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank! Always like the corner tanks too.....looking forward to seeing it come together!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So in all honest I really hate canister filters on saltwater but I've seen a lot of people use them successfully, the water has cleared up quite a bit since I filled it and I tested it and all my reedings have dropped significantly, (it was a running tank but I disturbed all the sand), I've also decided to add another 50lbs of rock from my lr tank in my garage in an attempt to build the rock up higher to get some of the corals I'll be adding a bit closer to the lights.

For media Im running liverock rubble and a set of course sponges as well as some temporary water polishing pads (probably take them out in a couple days)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Update tank has more fish and more rock

It's doing quite well so I added some mushrooms
Ignore the algae Ive been lazy lately


----------

